# Fumagilin B import ban



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Any idea why? The VFD in place since January for antibiotics shouldn't have any impact on Fumagilin-B.


----------



## 2dumb (Nov 15, 2012)

Apparently Fumagilin-B was registered in Canada but never in the USA. FDA has been fully aware of this throughout the many decades that it has been imported. They apparently have decided not to turn a blind eye any longer.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The FDA has given approval to Medivet to import Fumagilin-B into the U.S. on a "severe need" basis effective immediately.
Medivet and the manufacturer of the product worked with the FDA to resume shipments in time for fall treatments.
There is more work to be done to fully comply with FDA protocol for fumagilin-B and Medivet is urged to move forward as quickly as possible in that regard.


----------



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

Does that "severe need" get determined by the bee vets who are likely still working on bee licenses?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, Zephyr, but I cannot decipher your question.
The "severe need" was determined by the FDA. (thank heavens!)
What is a bee vet?
What is a bee license?

:kn:


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

One of those tough lessons I learned years ago is that often queens are infected with nosema which is made worse by being kept in a cage for several days. Watering the queen cages with properly mixed fumagillin can prevent this problem. Most large queen breeders use fumagillin as part of their normal queen production methods. I don't know any beekeepers in this region that use it as part of fall preparation for winter.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

we used to need fumigillin... years of just putting honey bee healthy in syrup, and then later knock off HBH equivalent concoctions seemed to solve it, mainly did it to make light syrup not turn and i guess we never needed to fight nosema again. I havent seen nosema in a very very long time.. and its a cheap solution.


----------

